# Ariens LED Headlight Replacement Kit Part Number: 72104400 stock??



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Anyone got their hands on one yet? I have had one on ordered but no one has a clue when it will be in and Ariens website says backordered


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Here are a couple places that seem to have it ? .....

Ariens 72104400 KIT LED DASH HEADLIGHT REPL ($45.40) (rcpw.com)

ARIENS Products - SMALL ENGINES PRO DEALER


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

I see mail order places claim to have parts for motorcycles etc in stock. But when I order, nope, not in stock, have to wait because they do not actually have the parts in stock.

You may want to call Ariens and/or just order the parts on their website. They'll send you the parts whenever those parts come into stock.


----------



## Big_6 (Dec 16, 2020)

This $45 seems spendy. 
I just got a a.m. led light and mounted it higher up on the control panel with a 45 degree bracket. This was mounted on the side not obscured by the chute. It wired right in the existing wiring.
Good luck!
* A halogen light drew too much electric current and eventually failed.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I hate to say this, but after waiting for so long to get my hands on the LED replacement kit, I’m completely unimpressed. I saw a few new models (Deluxe and Compact) at a Lowe’s yesterday. They have the LED and it looks very cheap. They had 3 on display and one of them had condensation inside already. I’m going to save my $50 for now, unless it ends up putting out an impressive amount of light. Also, IMHO, the new models looked horrible, again, very cheap. I’ll be hanging on to mine.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

You found snowblowers at the store!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Plenty at my box stores .....


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

My local Lowes still has last year's models. So does Ace. Light winter last year, evidently there's a lot of unsold inventory around here. May be why Ariens still hasn't updated their website.

New models look like Halloween editions.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> I hate to say this, but after waiting for so long to get my hands on the LED replacement kit, I’m completely unimpressed. I saw a few new models (Deluxe and Compact) at a Lowe’s yesterday. They have the LED and it looks very cheap. They had 3 on display and one of them had condensation inside already. I’m going to save my $50 for now, unless it ends up putting out an impressive amount of light. Also, IMHO, the new models looked horrible, again, very cheap. I’ll be hanging on to mine.
> View attachment 180752
> View attachment 180753


Is it all metal? If so then it isn’t cheap


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

ktl5005 said:


> Is it all metal? If so then it isn’t cheap


The LED light housing is all plastic, if that’s what you’re asking.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

bisonp said:


> May be why Ariens still hasn't updated their website.
> 
> New models look like Halloween editions.


Website is updated now.

I'll I'll likly order the LED upgrade, I would hope it put out improved lumens and a brighter white light than the old halogen.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Saw the new design at lowes. I like the updated control area. Metal seems to be the same thickness as outgoing model. Like the design. Also seen on their website the Platinum comes with quick turn chute with the press of a button. Like to see that in action. Price hump
Though. Got my 24 SHO Platinum last year for $1599, and this year they are $1999


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Has anybody found this kit in stock ? Ordered from 1 place, got a out of stock after ordering. Called another, and seems they are all backordered.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Everything is out on ships from overseas..... I am waiting for stuff that is not in stock as well .... Unfortunately, America relies to much on overseas manufacturing, we should have kept more here.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

The Ariens Parts website still says 0 available. I’d be surprised if they shipped to any 3rd parties before they sell them themselves.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> The Ariens Parts website still says 0 available. I’d be surprised if they shipped to any 3rd parties before they sell them themselves.


I'm actually surprised if it isn't the same exact part being used on current snowblowers. 

Yes, too dependent on the "global" economy. America does make a lot of great stuff, but we outsource incredible amounts of smaller common parts and pieces that we used every day. Try and find American Jean's, bolts or nails, TV or cell phones. All 100% imported.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Picked up my new Ariens headlamp this morning from my dealer. The 72104400 kit includes the headlamp, pigtail wiring loom and Instructions and 2 screws. Pictures later this afternoon. Canadian price is CAD$72.99 and with taxes CAD$82.48.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Town said:


> Picked up my new Ariens headlamp this morning from my dealer. The 72104400 kit includes the headlamp, pigtail wiring loom and Instructions and 2 screws. Pictures later this afternoon. Canadian price is CAD$72.99 and with taxes CAD$82.48.


Look forward to pics, maybe comparisons to the halogen lamp!

Have mine on order, they have landed stateside, hope to see mine ship this week.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Mountain Man said:


> Look forward to pics, maybe comparisons to the halogen lamp!
> 
> Have mine on order, they have landed stateside, hope to see mine ship this week.


Here are some pics of the new LED headlamp kit and installed look. The 6 LED's stay on flicker free at idle and max engine speed. The kit seems very well made and includes all the parts needed to install and the instructions.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Interesting. Looks like a very clean fit. Hope to see a update once it's dark enough.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Town said:


> Here are some pics of the new LED headlamp kit and installed look. The 6 LED's stay on flicker free at idle and max engine speed. The kit seems very well made and includes all the parts needed to install and the instructions.


Looks, dare I say... factory OEM. lol


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Mountain Man said:


> Interesting. Looks like a very clean fit. Hope to see a update once it's dark enough.


Raining tonight, so will try for a pic of the light when dark tomorrow.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Will this fit/work on Ariens model 1027LE (921002)?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

farmer52 said:


> Will this fit/work on Ariens model 1027LE (921002)?


If you go to the lights page, you can enter info if it fits. It works on. Models year 2011+








LED Headlight Replacement Kit - Ariens


Ariens genuine OEM parts provide peace of mind and the confidence of knowing these parts were specifically designed for an exact fit, optimal performance and safety.




www.ariens.com


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Mountain Man said:


> Look forward to pics, maybe comparisons to the halogen lamp!
> 
> Have mine on order, they have landed stateside, hope to see mine ship this week.


Where did you order from?


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Mountain Man said:


> If you go to the lights page, you can enter info if it fits. It works on. Models year 2011+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. It does not fit my machine which is a 2007.


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

anyone knows the power consumption of this kit?


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Orderd one several weeks ago.....no ETA per Ariens cust.service rep, but at least they responded. Appears from the pics above they are running it off the AC circuit. Wonder what the draw is compared the the Halogen


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

Hollowpoint said:


> Orderd one several weeks ago.....no ETA per Ariens cust.service rep, but at least they responded. Appears from the pics above they are running it off the AC circuit. Wonder what the draw is compared the the Halogen


I ordered two today (04Nov21) and are also backordered. Very strange that no date for ETA is offered.

Not listed in Jacks Small Engines, so I assume it's available only from Ariens or your local shop if they have 'em.


----------



## nokwitter (Dec 12, 2018)

I ordered mine direct from Ariens about a month ago. Just received an email saying it shipped.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Tried to take some pics of the beam from the LED light at night, but it was a complete failure. The LED's do improve the light beam, but not dramatically so since the street lights are very bright. My back yard is much darker so will try there next time.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

nokwitter said:


> I ordered mine direct from Ariens about a month ago. Just received an email saying it shipped.


Lucky. I'm on backorder from rcpw. I saw ariens had it for a few hours the other day, should have grabbed it .


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Town said:


> Tried to take some pics of the beam from the LED light at night, but it was a complete failure. The LED's do improve the light beam, but not dramatically so since the street lights are very bright. My back yard is much darker so will try there next time.


I would assume the LED color improves visability over the halogen lamp color.


----------



## nokwitter (Dec 12, 2018)

Getting parts from anywhere right now is a crapshoot. The convenience of online ordering is shot when you have to call the vendor to confirm what you’re looking for is actually in stock. As luck would have it, I wasn’t in a hurry for the light so I just decided to go direct thru Ariens and wait it out. This time it worked out.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Mountain Man said:


> I would assume the LED color improves visability over the halogen lamp color.


Yes it does.
The halogen light of standard headlamp was a bit yellow but gave good light when working. The problem was the bulb heated up and melted the clear front lens at the top and failed after a year. Replaced bulb twice more and each failed in about a year. Tried a low wattage (large voltage range AC) LED bulb in original housing and it was very white but light output was very poor, but very visible to others. 

The Ariens LED has 6 LED's producing a white light that improves the visibility. The light is much the same as the HID lights on my car, and they are fantastic on a dark road but wash out with the street lights. We have very good LED street lights placed fairly close together.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Town said:


> Yes it does.
> The halogen light of standard headlamp was a bit yellow but gave good light when working. The problem was the bulb heated up and melted the clear front lens at the top and failed after a year. Replaced bulb twice more and each failed in about a year. Tried a low wattage (large voltage range AC) LED bulb in original housing and it was very white but light output was very poor, but very visible to others.
> 
> The Ariens LED has 6 LED's producing a white light that improves the visibility. The light is much the same as the HID lights on my car, and they are fantastic on a dark road but wash out with the street lights. We have very good LED street lights placed fairly close together.


I take care of several neighbors driveways, so I always end up in between with very dark driveways. And the LED streetlights here are low light pollution types, so have very sharp cutoffs, not much side spill. So great underneath, but dark 50 feet away. And lights here can be several hundred feet between easily, sometimes only intersections.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Ariens website says it shipped no Tracking # though, still waiting for Sylvania Waterproof LED to install on Auger Housing, 3 orders in at Jacks waiting on backordered parts from Ariens. Definately not their fault....supply chain.


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

Hollowpoint said:


> Ariens website says it shipped no Tracking # though, still waiting for Sylvania Waterproof LED to install on Auger Housing, 3 orders in at Jacks waiting on backordered parts from Ariens. Definately not their fault....supply chain.


Ordered the headlight kit from Ariens in July. The state of my order was shipped with no tracking number for several months. I received a tracking number last week and my headlight kit arrived today.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Placed another order today, this time with Ariens as it was listed In Stock. Fingers crossed it ships soon.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> Placed another order today, this time with Ariens as it was listed In Stock. Fingers crossed it ships soon.


 
E-Mail came yesterday with tracking info slated for delivery Nov 11


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Hollowpoint said:


> E-Mail came yesterday with tracking info slated for delivery Nov 11


Received my tracking number too!!!!

No date yet, but glad it's in the shipping system, since they are back out of stock again.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Here are a couple of pics of the LED headlamp beam showing white light and nice beam pattern without a focus. A nice spread of light for me. Definitely better than the original halogen focussed beam.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Town said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the LED headlamp beam showing white light and nice beam pattern without a focus. A nice spread of light for me. Definitely better than the original halogen focussed beam.


Yes it does look very even, and relatively bright. Should look awesome reflecting off of snow. I'll have to try my own before and after shots when I pull the machine out of storage soon.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

My local Ariens dealer just got two in stock and I just picked up one of them. Can’t wait to put it in and get rid of the halogen


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

ktl5005 said:


> My local Ariens dealer just got two in stock and I just picked up one of them. Can’t wait to put it in and get rid of the halogen


Just curious, how much did they charge, $50?


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> Just curious, how much did they charge, $50?


$46 with tax

Just installed it. 10 minute job. I can confirm it is brighter than halogen and should reflect nicely when the snow is on the ground for better light


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

ktl5005 said:


> $46 with tax
> 
> Just installed it. 10 minute job. I can’t confirm it is brighter than halogen and should reflect nicely when the snow is on the ground for better light


Mines due Friday. Still doing grass and leaves, but 9nce I go into winter mode and pull out the blowers, I'll try for a decent write up. My pro series Unicorn will get another feature. ( Briggs 420, New pro handles, produced only 2 years.)


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

The LED was delivered yesterday...Think is was 52 and change with tax


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Look what FedEx just dropped off


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> Look what FedEx just dropped off
> 
> Now does anyone out there know if this LED is running on AC/DC? Since the Stator is AC?


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Or is there a miniature rectifier, capacitor or AC/DC converter


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

It doesn't fit my 2013 machine


----------



## Beachcomber (Mar 23, 2018)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> It doesn't fit my 2013 machine


Well... that answered my question.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> It doesn't fit my 2013 machine


It should. Got pictures?


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

ktl5005 said:


> It should. Got pictures?


I checked on Ariens web page, it says does not fit.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> I checked on Ariens web page, it says does not fit.










2011 and newer…..


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> It doesn't fit my 2013 machine


What's the model?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

its still in the wrong spot on the blower
my 10 dollar 60watt led 1/2 spot 1/2 flood mounted forward blows that 75 dollar light away
looks sorta factory as well


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

ktl5005 said:


> View attachment 182954
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

I wouldn’t trust that. If your Deluxe headlight is to the right, and has 2 screws on the backside to remove I bet it works. Post a picture of your deluxe


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> View attachment 182974
> 
> yur light, 2 bolts on the back side? Should work. Light housing doesn’t look any different that my 2021 did


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The new light should definitely fit on that Deluxe. 
Computer glitch?


----------



## dkotoric (Nov 15, 2021)

Anyone know where I can get this plastic piece


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Looks like the Small Bezel Assm off of a 24"/28" part number 09439500. Any parts dealer should be able to get/order one, but most likely not a stock part.


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

Ordered one from RCPW Monday evening, received it today.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Bricklayer said:


> Ordered one from RCPW Monday evening, received it today.


Just emailed them, If they shipped to Canada. 
This is what I get when clicking Shipping : 
Due to the COVID-19 pandemic, we are currently suspending all shipments out of the USA. We have experienced a high delivery failure rate as well as long (over 120 day) delivery delays due to USA and destination country customs precautions during the pandemic.


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> Just emailed them, If they shipped to Canada.
> This is what I get when clicking Shipping :
> Due to the COVID-19 pandemic, we are currently suspending all shipments out of the USA. We have experienced a high delivery failure rate as well as long (over 120 day) delivery delays due to USA and destination country customs precautions during the pandemic.


Sorry to hear that. I wasnt sure if they had them in stock, when I ordered Monday. Figured I would at least get on the waiting list.
Got email Tuesday morning that it shipped. From Ohio to Pa, Wednesday. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## puma1552 (Feb 11, 2021)

I've got one on order for my Deluxe 24 I bought last year. Excited to see if it's any better than the halogen, although I'll concede it looks pretty ugly.


----------



## puma1552 (Feb 11, 2021)

Installed. No flicker anywhere from minimum idle through max load, though at min idle it gets just a tiny bit imperceptibly dimmer - really gotta look for it. Did a little loop and ziptie of the excess harness.














































EDIT: no before pics but I took a couple night shots, the boulder retaining wall is about 50 feet away:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm liking those pics Puma. Hopefully next week will be my last week of lawns and leaves. Then I can pull out my big Ariens and do the headlight mod. That looks like a brighter , wider, further throw than the halogen lamp.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

I stopped by the OPE shop by me and they have two of these light kits left for 44.95. I stopped in to see if they happened to have drift cutters, they were on order but neve shipped. He said they got 300 of 500 snowblowers in and only have 87 left with an end of February delivery date for the rest.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> I stopped by the OPE shop by me and they have two of these light kits left for 44.95. I stopped in to see if they happened to have drift cutters, they were on order but neve shipped. He said they got 300 of 500 snowblowers in and only have 87 left with an end of February delivery date for the rest.


Good price on the light vs the 49.95 plus tax I paid. Same deal here on the large Ariens Dist....all incoming machines sold....Feb 2022 for more...big box store has ones you dont want....Craftsman 24" went up 200.00 from last year.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> I've got one on order for my Deluxe 24 I bought last year. Excited to see if it's any better than the halogen, although I'll concede it looks pretty ugly.


For sure its different. Thanks for the great pics. Any chance you may have measured the current draw on the light?


----------



## puma1552 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hollowpoint said:


> For sure its different. Thanks for the great pics. Any chance you may have measured the current draw on the light?


I haven't, nor do I have the tool to do so.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I ordered the kit from Ariens on Black Friday. Called them today and was told they are on back order but they expect to get them on December 20th. Then I called my local dealer and they had one in stock, and cheaper than the 10% off sale from Ariens. $42.70 + tax.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> I ordered the kit from Ariens on Black Friday. Called them today and was told they are on back order but they expect to get them on December 20th. Then I called my local dealer and they had one in stock, and cheaper than the 10% off sale from Ariens. $42.70 + tax.
> View attachment 184155


That was a steal ! I was happy to find mine at list, free shipping and no tax.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

I decided to jump on the bandwagon with the LED light up-grade.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

Beanhead said:


> I decided to jump on the bandwagon with the LED light up-grade.
> View attachment 184303


It almost looks like it was made for it. 
Any initial impressions on the quality of light versus the old bulb?


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

I will try it out after the sun goes down.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

I don’t take good night pictures, this is the best I could do.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> I don’t take good night pictures, this is the best I could do.


It's fine...I can't take good pics at all, but it does tell me I want to add an LED to the auger housing. Thanks!


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

So Ariens apparently has a part number for the LED bar on the auger housing. 09383000. Facebook Ariens page some guy emailed them and they gave him a part number but it’s not orderable. I am hoping it becomes available at some point.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

mats said:


> anyone knows the power consumption of this kit?


I measured these types to draw 0.4A @ 12VDC, so around 5W


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Hollowpoint said:


> Mountain Man said:
> Look what FedEx just dropped off
> 
> Now does anyone out there know if this LED is running on AC/DC? Since the Stator is AC?





Hollowpoint said:


> Or is there a miniature rectifier, capacitor or AC/DC converter


Few things here that might be of value (or simply TMI) for future users.........

Yes, these can be powered on either AC (direct to stator) or DC (after a redundant rectifier, *[blower's "DC output"]).

Because it's a LED (Light Emitting "Diode") it by nature, being a "diode", will inherently "rectify" AC if that's what it's powered with.(But mostly, the driver IC is doing this for us, see below)

These also run a internal "LED driver IC" so they can run stable on a wide voltage range (the driver IC is a on-board pre-rectifier w integral regulator and filtering), guessing like 6-30V.

Why is this important? Because our stator's raw AC(or *DC filtered or not) voltage outputs are unregulated and the output voltage varies greatly with RPM, guessing like 5-30VAC (7.07-42Vp) and when powering accessories with just the stator alone (old school LED circuit designs, incandescent bulbs and the like) w/o a lead acid battery and regulator attached to the works for voltage "conditioning", these items all go pretty dim (or can just shut off) at idle and usually got smoked at high speed.

For LED lighting on our blowers, these new fangled LED's with their integral regulators ("driver IC's") have become more or less AC/DC compatible w bulletproof voltage ranges!! They are perfect to use as add-ons for us all tapping power from the "untamed stator"........BONUS!!!

* The stator manu pre-installs rectifier/s diodes on a/the stator's output wiring..


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

I found a replacement LED bulb for the Ariens halogen bulb. Does anyone know how that compares to this new light ?


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Might you share a link/manu # of the new LED bulb you found? They can vary from bulb to bulb, manu to manu, probably not too much, but ya never know with some of the stuff out there............


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Badger9402 said:


> I found a replacement LED bulb for the Ariens halogen bulb. Does anyone know how that compares to this new light ?


I installed a low wattage LED bulb in my Platinum halogen headlamp last year. It is excellent for others to see you but you cannot see very well at all. Probably depends on the LED that you buy, mine was a failure.


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

Sam Am I said:


> I measured these types to draw 0.4A @ 12VDC, so around 5W


Thanks
That's just about the margin I have so I think I may be able to upgrade and keep my 2x9W leds sitting on the auger housing


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

I did the Math and it looks good.

60W from the alternator
30W to the handle warmers
18W to my front LED:s
2W Misc (rectifier, illuminated switches, cable losses )
5 W Headlight LED

Total 55W


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks, upon searching the web, both ebay and amazon list LED bulbs that will work with the Ariens snowblowers. I'm sure you get what you pay for.


----------



## MonsterDog (12 mo ago)

This piece is very hard to find right now here in Quebec, Canada. do you have addresses online or in Canada?


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Anyone know shipping rates to Canada from USA? Have and Amazon LED sitting on my desk,but decided to upgrade to Ariens LED


MonsterDog said:


> This piece is very hard to find right now here in Quebec, Canada. do you have addresses online or in Canada?


----------



## MonsterDog (12 mo ago)

Hollowpoint said:


> Anyone know shipping rates to Canada from USA? Have and Amazon LED sitting on my desk,but decided to upgrade to Ariens LED



Me what I want is #72104400 but it's backorder everywhere in my area.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Headed to my Ariens Dealer today I'll see if they have one


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

MonsterDog said:


> Me what I want is #72104400 but it's backorder everywhere in my area.


Home Whitehall Turf Equipment Whitehall, PA (610) 432-4411 
www.whitehallturf.com 
They have several in stock.....what I don't know is shipping to Canada and costs. When I asked them, they did not know.


----------



## MonsterDog (12 mo ago)

I finally received my part from my dealer. $65.25 tx included here in Quebec.


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

To the person who said they mounted a $10 LED light elsewhere on the blower....can you give more details? I agree when looking at these pictures that the chute etc blocks some of the light in the dashboard installation placement


----------



## Big_6 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hogan773 said:


> To the person who said they mounted a $10 LED light elsewhere on the blower....can you give more details? I agree when looking at these pictures that the chute etc blocks some of the light in the dashboard installation placement


I just installed the replacement light on the Deluxe24.
The machine hasn't been used in the dark yet. It wad an easy install swap for the new light.
I just sold my old compact 24 to my neighbor. That machine had a replacement Amazon or Ebay led light mounted on the dashboard to the side of the chute.
Originally, a halogen bulb was mounted, but it was a huge draw in the deep snow.






































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Made the switch on my 2 eligible machines.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Made both LED run on DC, grips on AC


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Back in stock directly from Ariens for $49.45+tax, they are offering free shipping for orders $39 and above.

Shown fitted on a 2012 Deluxe 28, Model 921022


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

$45+tax incl free shiping in the US
$103 incl tax + $15 shipping here

Anyone knows a reseller in Europe that ships in the EU? Or a seller on amazon or ....


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

Got the new Led headlight today, Ordered it from Ariens.com on 11/18/22 came today 11/23/22 
Paied $53.14 with shippng and tax.

Shorly after Got my Ariens Deluxe 30 EFI snowblower, I took out the stock halogen bulb and put in a LED buld I got from Amazon, this bulb would flicker only at idle above idle steady light.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XR8LKDX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Just put in the new LED assembly it is a bit brighter than the LED bulb but definetly throws the light a further distance.
I am glad I got it.


----------

